# E34 M5 or E39 528i



## M-POSING (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

I have the oppurtunity to get either a e34 m5 or a e39 528i.This is going to be my daily driver for a while and I don't want to experience any problems anyime soon!!The m5 has been hit(passenger side)and repainted in its original "AVUS BLUE"colouron grey white leather,from driving the car the engine does seem strong,but the dealer has no maintenance records!!!otherwise the interior is exceptionally clean.The M has 175,000 k's on her as well!!

The 528i on the other hand is exceptionally clean in and out,oxford green metalic/on tan leather,and has 179,000 k's,and new 8.5x18 wheels/tires

Which would be the better buy in the long run in everybody's opinion?!?

Thanks for your comments!! :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

M-POSING said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have the oppurtunity to get either a e34 m5 or a e39 528i.This is going to be my daily driver for a while and I don't want to experience any problems anyime soon!!The m5 has been hit(passenger side)and repainted in its original "AVUS BLUE"colouron grey white leather,from driving the car the engine does seem strong,but the dealer has no maintenance records!!!otherwise the interior is exceptionally clean.The M has 175,000 k's on her as well!!
> 
> ...


I'd get the 528. Why, you ask? Well, the M5 you describe is one of the worst you could get. It's been hit. It has no records. It's a nightmare waiting to happen, really. I love the E34 and lust after clean E34 M5's, but I wouldn't even entertain the thought of that car. It's just waiting for a sucker to call it's owner.

As you mentioned, it'll be a daily driver. Considering the M5 has no history available to you, I wouldn't be ready to consider it worthy of that task. The 528 is a more basic car, cheaper and easier to maintain, and as you've mentioned, this one is in better shape. Considering the risks and what you are using the car for (dependable everyday transport), I think between those 2 cars, the 528 wins, no comparison.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

I agree 100%. If you want a reliable daily driver, comparing these two cars, it's gotta be the 528. Even if the M5 had a service hx, no past damage, etc, it's still going to cost a lot more to maintain, fuel and insure. If you want a fun car, that can sit in the garage, get the M5 (that's what I just did! 00M5, in 3 weeks of ownership, already less reliable than my 98 528)...
Mike



SARAFIL said:


> I'd get the 528. Why, you ask? Well, the M5 you describe is one of the worst you could get. It's been hit. It has no records. It's a nightmare waiting to happen, really. I love the E34 and lust after clean E34 M5's, but I wouldn't even entertain the thought of that car. It's just waiting for a sucker to call it's owner.
> 
> As you mentioned, it'll be a daily driver. Considering the M5 has no history available to you, I wouldn't be ready to consider it worthy of that task. The 528 is a more basic car, cheaper and easier to maintain, and as you've mentioned, this one is in better shape. Considering the risks and what you are using the car for (dependable everyday transport), I think between those 2 cars, the 528 wins, no comparison.


----------



## M-POSING (Sep 6, 2003)

mottati said:


> I agree 100%. If you want a reliable daily driver, comparing these two cars, it's gotta be the 528. Even if the M5 had a service hx, no past damage, etc, it's still going to cost a lot more to maintain, fuel and insure. If you want a fun car, that can sit in the garage, get the M5 (that's what I just did! 00M5, in 3 weeks of ownership, already less reliable than my 98 528)...
> Mike


Thanks guys...!!!I will definitely take your opinions into seroius consideration

Appreciate it!! :thumbup:


----------



## silv3rbimm3r (Sep 19, 2003)

since i have both...well not really just a regular ole' e34 ill tell you this... 

my e34 has 160k on it and runs as strong as the day i got it...super realiable... but then again if there are no records, thats a bad idea waiting to happen

my e39 is awesome... its my baby...and it just rolled over to 100k and runs just as good...the only problem i had with it is when i bent the crap out of my right control arm when i was run off the road by an 18 wheeler...

these cars are bmws masterpieces IMO


----------

